# Asmodus Minikin Kodama edition



## Rossouw (16/6/16)

Stabilised wood and stainless steel frame. 
$300
http://www.asmodus.com/asMODus-Minikin-Kodama-Edition-150W-p/minikin-kodama-edition-150w.htm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moolies86 (16/6/16)

That price tag is insane,haha a little more than what I'd be willing to pay for a mod

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rossouw (16/6/16)

moolies86 said:


> That price tag is insane,haha a little more than what I'd be willing to pay for a mod


You can say that again


----------



## Tai (16/6/16)

It's a Beautiful looking mod. If i could justify spending that much - dont think there is another mod id rather have


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/6/16)

Tai said:


> It's a Beautiful looking mod. If i could justify spending that much - dont think there is another mod id rather have



Or is there.... 

http://axisvapes.com/shop/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/9/16)

Been waiting for this one for a while! Kodama in my paw!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Feliks Karp (27/9/16)

Looks fantastic but sheesh at those prices stabalised wood better be made from crushed up fairy wings mashed around in a mortar with their tears before being imbued in the body of treant slayed by orcs.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/9/16)

Dont let the students see this thread...they gonna come protest by us vapers for money...and then get gov parasites to tax us to bloody death all while everyone in gov goes "HEH HEH HEH"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Been waiting for this one for a while! Kodama in my paw!
> View attachment 69357
> View attachment 69358
> View attachment 69359
> ...



Gee. That does look amazing.. Nice one Robster!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Been waiting for this one for a while! Kodama in my paw!
> View attachment 69357
> View attachment 69358
> View attachment 69359
> ...


This is flippen stunning!


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/9/16)

indeed...sexy as an italian supermodel with brazilian genetics interlaced...


----------



## JsPLAYn (27/9/16)

Absolutely stunning oooh la laaa

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M5000 (30/9/16)

@Rob Fisher what shipping method do you use from the U.S with companies such as Asmodus and the like?


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/16)

M5000 said:


> @Rob Fisher what shipping method do you use from the U.S with companies such as Asmodus and the like?



I ship with MyUS... not a cheap service by any means... minimum courier fee is around $55 and then you have Vat and Documentation to pay for when it arrives... I used to use them a lot because I hated waiting for the new new stuff... but nowadays @Sir Vape gets the stuff even before VaporDNA that I used to buy from.

MyUS is handy when I buy bits and pieces from a few shops (VaporDNA, Amazon and eBay and a few other spots) and they amalgamate all my little order and ship them one time.

I haven't used them for a few months... just adds too much cost...

PS I got the Kodama from Sir Vape!


----------



## M5000 (30/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I ship with MyUS... not a cheap service by any means... minimum courier fee is around $55 and then you have Vat and Documentation to pay for when it arrives... I used to use them a lot because I hated waiting for the new new stuff... but nowadays @Sir Vape gets the stuff even before VaporDNA that I used to buy from.
> 
> MyUS is handy when I buy bits and pieces from a few shops (VaporDNA, Amazon and eBay and a few other spots) and they amalgamate all my little order and ship them one time.
> 
> ...



Thank you! I was just wondering because it seems like MyUS is not shipping any Vape gear out of the U.S. I spoke to Asmodus a few days ago and they said the charge would be $75 if they had to arrange a shipping method otherwise it would be best to arrange it with one of the local dealers that deal directly with them, there are quite a few that do. But keep us posted if you get any info about the shipping options, would be good to know what's changed.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/16)

M5000 said:


> Thank you! I was just wondering because it seems like MyUS is not shipping any Vape gear out of the U.S. I spoke to Asmodus a few days ago and they said the charge would be $75 if they had to arrange a shipping method otherwise it would be best to arrange it with one of the local dealers that deal directly with them, there are quite a few that do. But keep us posted if you get any info about the shipping options, would be good to know what's changed.



Oh wow... never had an issue before but I haven't used them for a month or two???


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/16)

M5000 said:


> I was just wondering because it seems like MyUS is not shipping any Vape gear out of the U.S.



@M5000 where did you see this? I just logged onto my MyUS account and nowhere does it say no Vape Gear?


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/16)




----------

